# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > بحوث ومقالات في القانون الجنائي >  سلطة المحكمة في التصدي

## لارين

المقصود بالتصدي:
إذا اتضح للمحكمة أن هناك وقائع أو متهمين لم يشملهم قرار الإحالة ، فإن عليها أن تحيل الأوراق إلى النيابة العامة لاتخاذ ما يلزم.

علة تقرير حق التصدي :
التقيد بشخصية الدعوى الجنائية يعنى أن المحكمة الجنائية مقيدة بشخص المتهم المحال إليها في الدعوى فلا تملك المحكمة إلا أن تحكم ببراءته أو بإدانته دون أن تضيف إليه تهمه أخرى أو أن تضيف إلى القضية متهمين آخرين ولكن ما الحل لو وجدت المحكمة أن هناك متهمين آخرين كان يتعين إحالتهم إليها هنا قرر المشرع حق التصدي

ولكن من له حق التصدي ؟

قصر المشرع حق التصدي على :
1.	محاكم الجنايات : عند نظرها لدعوى مرفوعة أمامها
2.	الدائرة الجنائية بمحكمة النقض : عند نظر الموضوع بناء على الطعن

حالات التصدي
الأولى : وجود متهمين آخرين غير من أقيمت الدعوى عليهم وكان ينبغي تحريك الدعوى ضدهم سواء بوصفهم فاعلين أصليين للجريمة أم مجرد شركاء فيها
الثانية : وجود وقائع أخرى ارتكبها المتهم أو المتهمون المقدمون أمامها سواء أكانت جنايات أم جنحا
الثالثة : وجود جناية أو جنحة مرتبطة بالواقعة المطروحة أمام المحكمة ولو كانت قد وقعت من متهمين آخرين غير المقدمين إليها
الرابعة : وقوع أفعال خارج الجلسة كجريمة مساعدة المقبوض عليه على الفرار وجريمة التوسط لدي قاض وجريمة التأثير في القضاء بطريق النشر

شروط التصدي :
1.	أن تكون هناك دعوى جنائية منظورة أمام محكمة الجنايات أو محكمة النقض
2.	أن تكون المحكمة قد استظهرت المتهمين الجدد أو الوقائع الجديدة من أوراق الدعوى المعروضة عليها
3.	ألا تكون الواقعة الجديدة قد أقيمت عنها الدعوى أو مقيدة بقيد من القيود التي تحول دون تحريكها ومازال القيد قائما
4.	أما بالنسبة لمحكمة النقض فيجب أن يكون التصدي أثناء نظرها للموضوع للطعن بالنقض للمرة الثانية فلا يجوز لها مباشرة حق التصدي في حالة الطعن بالنقض للمرة الأولي
5.	أن تكون المحكمة المتصدية بصدد حالة من الحالات التي أجاز فيها القانون التصدي

إجراءات التصدي :
إذا توافرت شروط التصدي فإنه يجوز للمحكمة إصدار قرار تتخذ به أحد أمرين
أولهما : إحالة الدعوى الجديدة إلى النيابة العامة لتحقيقها والتصرف فيها
ثانيهما : انتداب أحد أعضاء المحكمة للقيام بإجراءات التحقيق

آثار التصدي :
يقتصر أثر التصدي على إحالة الدعوى الجنائية على النيابة العامة أو ندب أحد أعضائها للتحقيق دون أن تكون ملتزمة برفع الدعوى إلى المحكمة فيجوز لها ما يجوز للنيابة العامة وذلك من النظام العام ولذلك يترتب على مخالفتها البطلان المطلق

 :Captain:  :Captain:

----------


## elsayyada

تعريفات هااااامة شكرااا

----------

